# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo

## Yoel Coz

Aquí les dejo algunas fotos de quinual o queñua (_Polylepis racemosa_) en vivero y también de algunos árboles en campo definitivo (las fotos de los plantones corresponden a un pequeño vivero que hice, la edad de los plantones es 3 meses y fueron propagados por esquejes); las imágenes fueron tomadas en la localidad de Paracsha, en la provincia de Laurichocha - Huánuco.
El quinual es un importante árbol forestal de la zona andina de la región Huánuco.
atte
Yoel Coz ycozteodoro@gmail.comTemas similares: Queñua o quinual (Polylepis spp.) Artículo: Indecopi confirma derecho antidumping definitivo a importaciones de biodiesel de EEUU Fotos de tomate hidroponico Fotos de rocoto Fotos de Tangelos (Pisco)

----------


## benjamin jara

Por favor es kewyna, osea el arbol pequeno nativo de la sierra del peru...pense que era quinua..porque el titulo dice ...fotos de quinual..osea referente a quinua..por favor tengan mucho cuidado... Benjamin jara

----------


## Yoel Coz

Estimado amigo Benjamin jara, lamento la confusión, si lees el mensaje creo estar siendo claro, ya que menciono el nombre técnico de la especie a la que me refiero, además si buscas en la web encontraras que si existe la palabra quinual y se refiere a la especie (_Polylepis sp.)._ Cuando tú mencionas a kewyna, nose a que especie te refieres desconosco por completo. Pero para evitar problemas añadi al titulo para palabra queñua, ya que es la otra denominación de la especie (_Polylepis sp._) el cual ofresco en este forum.

----------


## Búfala

Hola Yoel: 
Mi nombre es Adriana Celli, y te realicé una consulta por mail, que lo saqué del otro post donde ofrecés los plantones de Polylepis.
¿Eses mail está vijente? ¿O tenés otro?
Estamos en contacto.
Muchas gracias,
Salu2
Adriana.

----------

